# Webster Pocket Watch



## GWPRESTON (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello,

I am a new member to the forum, I mainly collect watches but I was given this pocket watch recently when a family menber passed away.

Does anybody know anything about the pocket watch, I cant find anything like it on the net.

It is missing its winding pin and the loop for securing a chain.

It does have the following markings :

WEBSTER on the face

FSAR on the internals

it is stamped 925 silver

Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi there and welcome to the forum. I am sure that there are people here who can help you as there are many pocket watch specialists.

If you post a few pictures of dial, case and movement then someone will pipe in!

All the best


----------



## GWPRESTON (Nov 28, 2012)

Can anybody tell me how to attach images of the watch?


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Sure, go to the Watch Discussion Forum and the top thread will give you all the information you need. Good luck, looking forward to those pics.


----------



## GWPRESTON (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for that, just adding pics now.


----------



## GWPRESTON (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Complete stab in the dark but ..... The movement is a chronograph (has a stop watch facility) and could have been a doctors watch or used in sport training (horse racing etc.). I can't quite make it out but there appears to be an indentation at about the two o'clock position to allow for a small lever (lever had to be pulled out before the hands could be reset, ensuring the time couldn't be reset by accident) though the movement doesn't appear to have a lever.

The case and movement might not always have been partners.

Movement is pendant wound (no key holes in the case) and is obviously missing crown and stem. Missing bits might not be easily come by. I'm no expert and could be well off the mark but it wont be long before somebody with real knowledge comes along.

Nice old watch. I hope you are able to get it fixed and working.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd go along with Julian (who is too modest about his knowledge :lol: ) but I' sure Andreas or someone elses will have even more info for you. Looks to be quite good quality, but spares would be a problem I'd think!

"Trust me I'm a Dancer"


----------



## GWPRESTON (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, I took it to a watch specialist in my home town of Preston yesterday, I dont think really had a clue as I had to open the back for them.

They did offer me Â£15 quid for it the cheeky beggers.

Obviously I told them no.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Ebay item : 330681423380 - and they had the gall to offer Â£15 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GWPRESTON (Nov 28, 2012)

I am sorry I didnt realise you cant ask advice and sell the item at the same time, is this watch forum etiquette?


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

GWPRESTON said:


> I am sorry I didnt realise you cant ask advice and sell the item at the same time, is this watch forum etiquette?


I hope it wasn't my last post that prompted the above, if it is then my apologies.

The ebay reference is to a similar (though complete and running) watch and gives an idea of the potential value of yours. The Â£15 they offered is derisory to say the least.

Julian (L)

P.S. You need to rack up 50 posts before you can post in 'Sales'


----------



## GWPRESTON (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello,

No, sorry I didnt mean that in any way.

Regard.


----------

